# Raw fed puppy



## KimRosin28

Ok so I've made the decision to switch my Rottweiler puppy to a raw diet. She is 8 months old and lacks a nice coat. I've done raw diets for my other dogs, but was worried I would mess her up given that she is a large breed. I have a local supplier of a raw grind that is beef, lamb, kidney, heart, liver, and bone $2 a pound and my other dogs do beautifully on it. Currently I'm doing obedience training with my puppy and she gets a high amount of food rewards I'm trying to figure out her feed rations so she doesn't get too much food and stays very food motivated. Any advice?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Welcome! It's much easier to control how much you feed by feeding prey model rather than ground. With ground you are also missing the dental benefits of feeding whole meaty bone cuts. You will be able to control how much you are giving of the essentials like organs.


----------

